# أبحث عن Basic Behavior Safety



## فتوح (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الكرام

أبحث عن Basic Behavior Safety سواء كتب او مقالات أو غير ذلك

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحميد (24 يوليو 2009)

هذا ما استطعت الوصول إليه 

The Values-Based Safety Process: Improving Your Safety Culture with Behavior-Based Safety 

http://gigapedia.com/redirect?hash=ee08241d3e8e8d53ef0c71d3a1adb58e

The Psychology of Safety HANDBOOK 

http://gigapedia.com/redirect?hash=6b0e8cb98e40c01d48db41a1bc581297

Developing an Effective Safety Culture: A Leadership Approach 

http://gigapedia.com/redirect?hash=357d9036b9a32c51cb531f616785e9a8

Human Safety and Risk Management, Second Edition 

http://gigapedia.com/redirect?hash=201de56d6eecf2ad65165e5b55f11db2


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي علي السبيعي 

وإن شاء الله عملك الخير سيكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي الحميد (24 يوليو 2009)

اللهم آمين .. وإياك ..

نسيت أمر مهم وهو ويكيبيديا ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behavior-based_safety


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2009)

أكرمك الله أخي علي السبيعي

وهذا كتاب آخر يفيد في الموضوع

Traffic Safety and Human Behavior 
http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/6tsxvph/0080450296.zip


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وإليكم هذان أيضا

behavior based safety

http://www.4shared.com/get/114017335/2cd98c2/behavior_based_safety.html

Geller (2005). Behavior-based safety and occupational risk management

http://www.4shared.com/get/10135599..._safety_and_occupational_risk_management.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
كنا في إطار بحث وتساؤلات فأصبح لدينا موضوع شيق وهام


----------



## فتوح (31 يوليو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> كنا في إطار بحث وتساؤلات فأصبح لدينا موضوع شيق وهام



وفيك بارك المولى عز وجل

والشكر موصول للأخ الفاضل علي السبيعي ولكل الزملاء


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو أن تكون الروابط التاليه جزء من المساهمة في الموضوع:​ 
Geller (2005). Behavior-based safety and occupational risk management.pdf


behavior based safety.ppt 



Modeling Driver Behavior and Safety on Freeway Merging Areas.pdf​


----------



## aoa_2000 (31 أغسطس 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك يا علي السبيعي

أنا من أشد الناس المعجبين بتفاعلك ونشاطك والمتابعين لردودك ومواضيعك

وماتدخل موضوع إلا وتثريه بالمعلومات القيمة

تحية عطره لروحك الزكية 

(أبوعبدالله)​


----------



## فتوح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي جلال ثابت على الإضافة المتميزة

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 مارس 2015)

مرفق الكتاب
*The Values-Based Safety Process: Improving Your Safety Culture with Behavior-Based Safety*​


----------

